# [SOLVED] Speedstepping on a Dothan 1.7 GHz

## gspr

Hi.

Things seem to work quite smoothly now on my Toshiba Tecra A2 (1.7 GHz Dothan CPU, Centrino)... except for suspend-to-RAM and speedstepping.

Let's take suspend-to-RAM first: I really don't HAVE TO have it, but it would be really nice. I've enabled sleep states under ACPI in the kernel, and using either the /proc or the /sys interface, I am able to send the computer to sleep. To make it wake up again, I close and open the lid or hit the power button (as it reported under boot that these should trigger wakeup). I hear the disks spinning up, and the screen comes alive. Then it gives me a text warning with something like "WARNING: WAKEUP FAILED. PRESS ANY KEY TO REBOOT". I do, and I'm back at the BIOS booting. Any ideas? I have enabled the Toshiba stuff in the kernel.

As for speedstepping... this is something that I sort of "need". Kernel 2.6.9-rc1-mmN are supposed to have Dothan speedstepping support, so I'm using 2.6.9-rc1-mm5. I enable speedstepping in the kernel, like so:

```
#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

```

During boot, I get a very odd message:

```
speedstep-centrino: no table support for CPU model "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz":

speedstep-centrino: try compiling with CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI enabled

```

... which is of course enabled... Am I right in going "huh?" here?

Thanks for any tips!

----------

## brodo

 *gspr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y
> 
> ...

  Nope, that comment is enabled unconditionally if _TABLE (which is tried after _ACPI) fails. Looks like there is data in the ACPI tables missing. What does "modprobe acpi" result in?

----------

## gspr

ACPI is compiled into the kernel (not as a module). Any ideas?

Here's my dmesg:

```
Linux version 2.6.9-rc1-mm5 (root@pax) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #2 Wed Sep 15 18:11:20 CEST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 00000000000eee00 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000eee00 - 00000000000ef000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ef000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ef40000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ef40000 - 000000001ef50000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ef50000 - 000000001f000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec10000 - 00000000fec20000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fedc0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

495MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 126784

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 122688 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 TOSHIB                                ) @ 0x000f0180

ACPI: RSDT (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x1ef40000

ACPI: FADT (v002 TOSHIB 750      0x20030101 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x1ef40060

ACPI: SSDT (v001 TOSHIB LNK10SS  0x20040226 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x1ef445d1

ACPI: DBGP (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x1ef400e4

ACPI: BOOT (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x1ef40038

ACPI: SSDT (v001 TOSHIB A0016    0x20040226 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x1ef4673a

ACPI: DSDT (v001 TOSHIB A0016    0x20040426 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Initializing CPU#0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1696.004 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 499340k/507136k available (1873k kernel code, 7312k reserved, 739k data, 136k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3358.72 BogoMIPS (lpj=1679360)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz stepping 06

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd480, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [PFAN] (off)

Toshiba System Managment Mode driver v1.11 26/9/2001

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

Simple Boot Flag at 0x7c set to 0x1

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (off)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (32 C)

toshiba_acpi: Toshiba Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.18

toshiba_acpi:     HCI method: \_SB_.VALZ.GHCI

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 424M

agpgart: Detected 16252K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd8000000

i8042: ACPI  [KBC] at I/O 0x60, 0x64, irq 1

i8042: ACPI  [PS2M] at irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.6 (0000 -> 0001)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfa8-0xbfaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: TOSHIBA MK6025GAS, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R2512, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB), CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

perfctr: driver 2.7.5, cpu type Intel P6 at 1696004 kHz

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

P6 has larger frequency than P0, skipping

P7 has larger frequency than P0, skipping

P8 has larger frequency than P0, skipping

P9 has larger frequency than P0, skipping

P10 has larger frequency than P0, skipping

P11 has larger frequency than P0, skipping

P12 has larger frequency than P0, skipping

P13 has larger frequency than P0, skipping

P14 has larger frequency than P0, skipping

P15 has larger frequency than P0, skipping

Invalid encoded frequency

speedstep-centrino: no table support for CPU model "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz":

speedstep-centrino: try compiling with CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI wakeup devices:

VIY0  LAN  COM USB1 USB3 USB4 AMDM USB2  LID PWRB

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 136k freed

Adding 996020k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.0.27-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xcfffe000, irq 11, MAC addr 00:0E:7B:A2:28:12

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200 Network Driver, 0.7

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth1: Setting MAC to 00:0e:35:47:09:c0

ipw2200: Calibration

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.5 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49522 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 10, io base 0xcfe0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0xcf80

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0xcf60

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1d.7 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, pci mem 0x1f080000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

[drm] Initialized i915 1.1.0 20040405 on minor 0: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device

[drm] Initialized i915 1.1.0 20040405 on minor 1: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (#2)

mtrr: base(0xd8020000) is not aligned on a size(0x59c000) boundary

mtrr: base(0xd8020000) is not aligned on a size(0x59c000) boundary

mtrr: base(0xd8020000) is not aligned on a size(0x59c000) boundary

mtrr: base(0xd8020000) is not aligned on a size(0x59c000) boundary

mtrr: base(0xd8020000) is not aligned on a size(0x59c000) boundary

```

----------

## brodo

yes. please enable CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ (maybe without _X86_, I forgot) in the kernel configs, disable (temporarily) CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO, re-compile, re-install, re-boot and post the dmesg here.

----------

## gspr

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is now on, and SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is now off:

```
Linux version 2.6.9-rc2-mm1 (root@pax) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #2 Sat Sep 18 17:49:27 CEST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 00000000000eee00 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000eee00 - 00000000000ef000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ef000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ef40000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ef40000 - 000000001ef50000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ef50000 - 000000001f000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec10000 - 00000000fec20000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fedc0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

495MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 126784

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 122688 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 TOSHIB                                ) @ 0x000f0180

ACPI: RSDT (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x1ef40000

ACPI: FADT (v002 TOSHIB 750      0x20030101 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x1ef40060

ACPI: SSDT (v001 TOSHIB LNK10SS  0x20040226 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x1ef445d1

ACPI: DBGP (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x1ef400e4

ACPI: BOOT (v001 TOSHIB 750      0x00970814 TASM 0x04010000) @ 0x1ef40038

ACPI: SSDT (v001 TOSHIB A0016    0x20040226 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x1ef4673a

ACPI: DSDT (v001 TOSHIB A0016    0x20040426 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Initializing CPU#0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1696.014 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 499332k/507136k available (1876k kernel code, 7320k reserved, 739k data, 136k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3358.72 BogoMIPS (lpj=1679360)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz stepping 06

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd480, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [PFAN] (off)

Toshiba System Managment Mode driver v1.11 26/9/2001

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

Simple Boot Flag at 0x7c set to 0x1

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (off)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (60 C)

toshiba_acpi: Toshiba Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.18

toshiba_acpi:     HCI method: \_SB_.VALZ.GHCI

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 424M

agpgart: Detected 16252K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd8000000

i8042: ACPI  [KBC] at I/O 0x60, 0x64, irq 1

i8042: ACPI  [PS2M] at irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.6 (0000 -> 0001)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfa8-0xbfaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: TOSHIBA MK6025GAS, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R2512, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB), CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

perfctr: driver 2.7.5, cpu type Intel P6 at 1696014 kHz

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI wakeup devices:

VIY0  LAN  COM USB1 USB3 USB4 AMDM USB2  LID PWRB

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 136k freed

Adding 996020k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.0.27-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xcfffe000, irq 11, MAC addr 00:0E:7B:A2:28:12

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200 Network Driver, 0.7

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth1: Setting MAC to 00:0e:35:47:09:c0

ipw2200: Calibration

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.5 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49522 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 10, io base 0xcfe0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0xcf80

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0xcf60

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1d.7 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, pci mem 0x1f080000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

[drm] Initialized i915 1.1.0 20040405 on minor 0: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device

[drm] Initialized i915 1.1.0 20040405 on minor 1: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (#2)

mtrr: base(0xd8020000) is not aligned on a size(0x59c000) boundary

```

----------

## brodo

Unfortunately, the pure ACPI driver doesn't seem to work on your notebook. So let's get speedstep-centrino to work. I think it may be related to the issue also seen at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=222919: the encoded frequencies in the ACPI specification do not match the actual frequencies. As the speedstep-centrino driver is smarter than the driver used in the other thread, it aborts (see message "invalid encoded frequency"). Please dissasemble both SSDTs and the DSDT and search for the _PSS object and post its content (only _PSS; nothing more) here. For more information on how to do that, please look at http://acpi.sf.net, or search the web for "acpixtract" ... you should find something then, if not, report it here and I'll write something up.

----------

## gspr

Thanks a lot for your help. I will get to it as soon as there is time (read: later today, most likely).

----------

## gspr

Is this right?

DSDT:

```
---snip---

                GCVS,   8,

                Offset (0x486),

                DDS0,   8,

                Offset (0x4C0),

                PSS0,   16,

                PSS1,   16,

                Offset (0x4D0),

                SYU0,   1,

                SYU1,   1,

---snip---
```

SSDT:

```
---snip---

            Method (_PSS, 0, NotSerialized)

            {

                Return (TPSS)

            }

---snip---
```

I'm quite sure this is not what you asked for, especially since I've only got one SSDT (I didn't know the name of the other).

Correct me if I'm wrong, but this is what I did:

1) Used acpidmp from pmtools to create a dump file acpidmp.out.

2) Used acpixtract as follows:

cat acpidmp.out | acpidmp/acpixtract DSDT > DSDT

cat acpidmp.out | acpidmp/acpixtract SSDT > SSDT

3) Disassembled as follows:

iasl -d DSDT

iasl -d SSDT

4) Posted occurences of "PSS" as found in the DSDT.dsl and SSDT.dsl files.

Complete files can be found here: http://gspr.dyndns.org/~gspr/tmp/acpi/

I very much appreciate your help and patience with this  :Wink: 

----------

## brodo

 *gspr wrote:*   

> Is this right?
> 
> SSDT:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yes, now I just had to look at the TPSS. And I fond a small bug in speedstep-centrino which causes it to fail on your system. As I don't know whether posting patches works here: if you can't use it this way, please send me an e-mail to linux AT brodo DOT de

```

--- linux-2.6.9-rc2+/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.c.orig    2004-09-20 19:30:09.196155072 +0200

+++ linux-2.6.9-rc2+/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.c  2004-09-20 19:30:52.515569520 +0200

@@ -415,6 +415,11 @@

        cur_freq = get_cur_freq(policy->cpu);

        for (i=0; i<p.state_count; i++) {

+               if (!p.states[i].core_frequency) {

+                       centrino_model->op_points[i].frequency = CPUFREQ_ENTRY_INVALID;

+                       continue;

+               }

+

                if (extract_clock(centrino_model->op_points[i].index) !=

                    (centrino_model->op_points[i].frequency)) {

                        printk(KERN_DEBUG "Invalid encoded frequency\n");

@@ -424,8 +429,6 @@

                if (cur_freq == centrino_model->op_points[i].frequency)

                        p.state = i;

-               if (!p.states[i].core_frequency)

-                       centrino_model->op_points[i].frequency = CPUFREQ_ENTRY_INVALID;

        }

        return 0;

```

----------

## gspr

Brilliant! Marvellous! It seems to work FLAWLESSLY!

Thanks a thousand times, dude!

May I suggest you get that patch off to Morton ASAP, if you haven't already done so? Certainly fixed the problem here at least.

For those of you in a hurry, here's a patch that will apply against 2.6.9-rc2-mm1: http://www.stud.ntnu.no/~spreeman/linux/patches/2.6.9-rc2-mm1/linux-2.6.9-rc2-mm1-brodo1.patch

----------

## brodo

Will push it upstream soon, for sure. Thanks for testing.

----------

## gspr

Gone upstream yet? If not, I think I'll push it onto the lkml... I'm sure others are struggling in the same way I was, and they won't all be so lucky to find a helpful person such as yourself  :Wink: 

----------

## brodo

 *gspr wrote:*   

> Gone upstream yet? If not, I think I'll push it onto the lkml...

 

Not yet, as the cpufreq maintainer is away at the moment, and I only want to push really critical issues to Linus without his consent. Also, lkml isn't the right list, cpufreq AT www DOT linux DOT org DOT uk is the correct one.

----------

## gspr

Oh, ok. I'll let you handle it then   :Wink: 

----------

## ubip

thanx - 

this patch solved the speedstepping problem with my toshiba satellite m30 1.5G too - 

finally i can use linux unplugged for more than 2h !  

 :Very Happy:  ubip

----------

## jwever

Does anyone know when this patch will be included in the mm-sources... is there a similar patch for gentoo-dev-sources?

----------

## brodo

there's no specific patch for gentoo-dev-sources, and it should get applied to bitkeeper soon, so it should be in mm quite soon as well.

----------

## momerath

Does anyone know if the patch has now made it into -mm?

----------

## brodo

it's in -mm

----------

## brodo

patch is in 2.6.10-rc2

----------

